# Help with Viper 5902 Alarm System



## Anadrol (Feb 11, 2009)

Just had this thing installed, and it all appeared to be working fine before I left the shop, but I got home and realized this problem...

This is on an old truck. Well, the truck obviously has no trunk. The installer figured he would rig it so that the alarm system would treat the Hood as a trunk, because the hood on this old '78 Chevy can be popped open by anyone on the outside of the trunk, with no internal release pull or anything. 

So the hood is treated as the trunk as far as the alarm is concerned. Well, for some reason, the alarm thinks that the trunk (hood) is always open. When I remote start the truck, it's paging the Key FOB and telling it that the trunk is open, so the alarm goes off and the truck shuts off. 

There is a little button, similar to a button on a fridge door, and whenever the hood is closed, it pushes that button DOWN, so that the alarm will think the hood is closed. I have tried holding down the button with my thumb (thinking that maybe that button just wasn't getting pressed down the whole way), but it still trips the alarm and says "Trunk Trigger" when I remote start. 

Anyone with knowledge of these systems, please advise.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

It may have a mercury switch on the hood that is not adjusted properly.


----------



## Anadrol (Feb 11, 2009)

audio+civic said:


> It may have a mercury switch on the hood that is not adjusted properly.


Can you explain that further? 
Where do I find it, and how do I adjust it?

Why wouldn't the alarm be constantly triggered? If it always thinks the trunk trigger is being tripped, then you'd think it would always be wanting to sound the alarm. 

It seems like the remote start function CAUSES the system to think the trunk trigger has been tripped.


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Anadrol said:


> Can you explain that further?
> Where do I find it, and how do I adjust it?
> 
> Why wouldn't the alarm be constantly triggered? If it always thinks the trunk trigger is being tripped, then you'd think it would always be wanting to sound the alarm.
> ...


It's hard to say exactly what the problem could be without diggin' into things. The pin switch sends a ground to the brain when it is all the way up, if your pusing down on it and it still does the same thing then the wire could be grounded out somewhere. You can try cutting the wire that connects to the pin switch and see what happends. Otherwise, it needs to go back to the installer.

When you arm your system, does it say the trunk/hood is open? Or is it only when you try to remote start?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Try seeing if the female connector on the pin switch is grounding out when it is pressed al the way down

The pin switched work off a ground signal so it should be fairly easy to figure out as if it isn't the pin switch it could just be something simple as the insulation on the wire got cut at some point.

Also if you dont mind me asking where was it installed as you should just be able to take it back to the shop you had it installed at and have them look at it for no charge

Also try this...when you arm your car pressing the lock button more than once will start to bypass trigger zones so what i want you to try is look at you owners manual and see how may times you have to press the lock button in order to bypass the trunk input
arm the alarm with the trunk input bypassed and try remote starting the truck and see if you still have the same issue


----------



## Anadrol (Feb 11, 2009)

GregU said:


> It's hard to say exactly what the problem could be without diggin' into things. The pin switch sends a ground to the brain when it is all the way up, if your pusing down on it and it still does the same thing then the wire could be grounded out somewhere. You can try cutting the wire that connects to the pin switch and see what happends. Otherwise, it needs to go back to the installer.
> 
> When you arm your system, does it say the trunk/hood is open? Or is it only when you try to remote start?


It always says Trunk Trigger. Whenever I arm the system or remote start it. I assume at this point that I'm not going to figure this out, and we're not far away from Monday morning (when the install shop opens).


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Anadrol said:


> It always says Trunk Trigger. Whenever I arm the system or remote start it. I assume at this point that I'm not going to figure this out, and we're not far away from Monday morning (when the install shop opens).



Then either - 

1. The pinswitch is bad.
2. The wire is grounded out.

Most likley.

But you could always try to cut that wire and see if it will RS after that. But, that may void your installation warranty.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

I think this is why all installers like mercury or magnetic swithes better.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

audio+civic said:


> I think this is why all installers like mercury or magnetic swithes better.


They are ok in certain situations but I don't like using them under the hood as they tend to rust fairly quickly and then you open up the hood one day the central pin shoots you in the eye 

OH and country music doesn't suck it's just not for everyone... lol


----------



## masternstallr (Aug 19, 2010)

also if you added a back up batt he may have used the trigger output to the trunk. a 590.2 has a dedicated hood pin that should be used for the hood for safety porpuses


----------



## masternstallr (Aug 19, 2010)

if he used a back up batt your "old truck" could be dropping voltage enuf to trigger the trigger of the batt system


----------

